# What is this?



## borealis (Jul 26, 2012)

My wife caught this today off Mexico Beach and I do not know what it is.


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Remora


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

The elusive sneaker head!!!! Just like a red snapper, will be endangered soon!!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Tastes like chicken... Just kidding of course. He uses his sucker head to attach himself to a large fish like a shark to get the crumbs that are left behind while the predator is feeding. You will also see them hitchhiking on big Mantas also.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I wish I didn't know what that was!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

borealis said:


> My wife caught this today off Mexico Beach and I do not know what it is.


Mexican Cobia...and that's in the slot too!
Grilled w/ lemon, it's great!

ok..ok...just kidding. Like everyone said, remora, bait stealing lil turds..entertain out of towners and small kids, if you catch a lil one, stick it to their legs..


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

That is the most annoying fish to kayak fishermen offshore. Its really annoying when they suction themselves to the bottom of your kayak and then jump on your bait as soon as it touches the water


----------

